# Greetings from So. Cal.



## SvK (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi all, 

I'm new here, 

JBacal from over on the Vienna Site told me about this place. My name is SvK. I compose for a living. My heros are Bernard Herrmann, John Barry and Lalo Schifirin.....Except on Action Cues, in which case I am partial to Jerry Goldsmith. (though I tend to not be partial to having music underneath the action...I much prefer to come in right before and after action....much slicker in my opinion) 

My setup consists of: 

3 Mac G5 Dual 2GHZwith 4 gig RAM each 
2 Mac Mini 1.66 intels with 2 Gig RAM each 

My master computer is one of the MAC G5s, running Logic Audio 

All computers have RME cards (except the minis) and audio is piped in via ADAT litePipe. 

Midi is MusicLab Ethernet throughout. 

I use 2 displays... and run all the computers from the Master G5 using Apple's Remote desktop software

All 4 slaves use Plogue Bidule as hosts. 

Sounds: 

Vienna Instruments, Epic Horns, Old EXS24 Vienna, Quantum Leap Brass, etc, etc... 
I fatten up low-end basses with a CS80 from Arturia. 

Space Designer takes care of all my convolution needs. I have quality IR's for many famous scoring stages, so let me know if you want them. They are in WAV format so you can use them in any IR verb.


I'm in San Diego.... 

Hi  

SvK


----------



## Evan Gamble (Sep 16, 2006)

Welcome to VI Svk, nice setup you have too. Hope to hear some of your music in the compositions section!

I'm always looking for new IRs how could i get em from ya? Thanks.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 16, 2006)

Welcome to VI! Another Mac guy - cool. Sure - I'm interested in the convos - did you sample them yourself?

At any rate, enjoy the forum.


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 16, 2006)

Website?


----------



## Sean Beeson (Sep 16, 2006)

Greetings,

Enjoy your stay !


----------



## SvK (Sep 16, 2006)

Go here to get your candy.....(IRs)

http://homepage.mac.com/WebObjects/FileSharing.woa/wa/default?user=svonkampen&templatefn=FileSharing1.html&xmlfn=TKDocument.1.xml&sitefn=RootSite.xml&aff=consumer&cty=US&lang=en (http://homepage.mac.com/WebObjects/File ... US&amp;lang=en)

Download Scoringstages.zip

Todd AO
Cello Studios
Cello Studios Echo Chamber
Westlake

All are 24 bit AIF.......Todd AO should be used as "main" ambience for orchestra...it's amazing.


Have fun with them....

SvK


----------



## SvK (Sep 16, 2006)

Ashermusic @ Sat Sep 16 said:


> Website?



Yes, I have a simple site with some older cues....

Just press the "www" tab on any of my posts.

SvK


----------



## SvK (Sep 16, 2006)

Evan,

Just went to your site and took a listen.

You are only 21?
You are really talented.....nice pieces really.

SvK


----------



## Stephen Rees (Sep 16, 2006)

Welcome!

I think we have an almost identical list of heroes (I'd have put Jerry Goldsmith first though :razz: ).

See you around the forum :smile: 

All the best,

Stephen


----------



## Evan Gamble (Sep 17, 2006)

SvK @ Sat Sep 16 said:


> Evan,
> 
> Just went to your site and took a listen.
> 
> ...



Thanks steven. Actually im 19-really need to update my site too.


----------



## Waywyn (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey SvK and welcome to VI!!

Also thanks a lot for the IRs. Usually I use Altiverb but you never can have enough. I hope they will sample the ToddAO soon.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Steve,

Welcome to VI!

I'm a bit surprised that you are using mono-to-stereo IR's, given the excellent level and quality of your cues. How come? Why not use true-stereo (4 channel) IR's?

Using only mono-to-stereo IR's requires that you input a mono-mix into the convolution plugin, otherwise you get a funny ambience effect on "lateral" instruments...

I'd love to have a 4 channel set from the Todd-AO stage!


----------



## SvK (Sep 18, 2006)

Peter,

Thanx for kind words....

I use Space Designer in Logic 7 and these function as true stereo in / out IRs...Unless I'm missing something..

I was born completely deaf on my left ear so for me at least stereo is overrated 
(for me stereo means flipping my headphones once in a while) I believe the Putnam Echo Chamber stuff is mono...as they should be. 

The Accuracy of these IRs are perefect10 though as I cloned them digitally with a Spike (don't tell anyone

I did test these though in the sense that I fed signal to my Todd AO ...with Todd AO being 100% wet and the panning the send signal to make sure everything was behaving properely.

SvK


----------



## SvK (Sep 19, 2006)

Niah,

Thanx,

"Shifting Gears" and "Main Theme" from "Bullit" are awesome (so is Dirty Harry 1)


BTW:

Here is some Lalo Styled material i did:

Click on "Here Come Cops"

http://web.mac.com/svonkampen/iWeb/Site/Welcome.html

SvK


----------



## jamriding (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi, Steve, and welcome to the forum...

:razz:


----------



## SvK (Sep 20, 2006)

jamriding...

been a while 

SvK


----------



## Niah (Sep 22, 2006)

SvK @ Wed Sep 20 said:


> Niah,
> 
> Thanx,
> 
> ...



I was listening to that right now, really cool piece with lots of dynamics, it certainly has a cop vibe. 

Now, I know it's rude posting your music in someone else's introduction section but I'm doing it for lalo. :lol: 

http://www.tiagobenzinho.com/The%20Heist.mp3


----------



## SvK (Sep 22, 2006)

Niah,

"Ocean's 14" (you should score it)

awesome....dig it.......

Big time ( that last hit needs some high trumpets......)

great stuff.....

PS: Have you heard the score Marvin Gaye did for the Blaxploitation film "Trouble Man"? you would love it!

I dig your piece.

SvK


----------



## Niah (Sep 23, 2006)

heheeh

Yea I love that score, funly as hell !

I just wished there was some sample libs dedicated fo a more jazzy and retro side of the orchestra.


----------



## José Herring (Oct 8, 2006)

Sorry I missed this thread. Welcome!

We have the same heros. Just listen to the chase scene from Bullit. So dated but so cool.

I'd be interested in talking to you about how to make that Lalo style jazz composition stuff more contemporary.

So far I've been using loops and strings instead of saxes. I find the bass and trap set stuff to hold up in any time period. As well as the ambient vocals in the Dirty Harry series.

Let me know some more of your favs. 

best,

Jose


----------



## SvK (Oct 11, 2006)

Jose....

I'm partial to the entire "Dirty Harry" (1st one) score.......

Bullit... the favs on that are "Ice Pick Mike" which has some incredible mickey-mousing

And "Shifting Gears"........the "pre-car chase" cue....

SvK

Ps: Actually i don't think that the sound needs to be made more "contemporary" (this would compromise it) From a "mix" perspective updating would be good.....

I think the "Bullit" material would sound just great in a film such as "Ocean's 13" or similar.

The nice thing is that we exist in a Post-Modern musical era so anything goes.

I think that taking this sound and adding "electronica" to update it would actually sound more "dated", than leaving it as is..........electronica is sooooo played, so 90s 

I think we will be shifting back to more organic sound...

SvK


----------

